# هل هناك مكن cnc 5 axis في مصر -أنا محتاج ماكينة لعمل مشروع تخرجي طيارة متناهية الصغر



## مهندس الهواري (14 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم يا إ خواني أنا بدور على مكن سنس في مصر يعملي جناح طيارة لمشروع تخرجي و ياريت تكون 5 محاور ده يبقى أفضل من 3 بس 3 تنفع بردوا بس الدقة هتبقى أقل و شكرا لكم


----------



## باسمعوض (2 مايو 2009)

اخى العزيز مهندس الهوراى سلام وتحية 
بخصوص هذا الموضوع يوجد فى مصنع للرخام اسمة مرمونيل موجود فى مدينة نصر الحى السادس بة ماكينة سى ان سى 5 محاور ولكنها خاصة بعمل التماثيل الرخام وحجمها كبير نظراً لاحجام التماثيل التى تصنع من الرخام وهذا ما اعرفة ولقد عملت على هذه الماكينة فترة كبيرة وممكن ان تسالنى عنها ولكن لا اعرف هل من الممكن ان تخدم مشروع تخرجك ام لا وشكراً


----------



## SHARKAWY_333 (28 مايو 2011)

اود العمل بشركة محترمة انا فنىcncاعمل ب power mill


----------



## طــارق _ بــلال (28 مايو 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

اخي ما نوع الخامة التي تريد تنفيذ جسم الطائرة منها؟


----------

